# Sulfite additions for barrel aged wine



## chitownwine (Jul 18, 2013)

Now that I have 3 11 g vadai barrels all my kits are going thru them now. I usually make per kit instructions, leaving out sorbate and then into the barrel usually 1 month after clearing. Since the barrels are newer usually in for about 2 month then removed and racked into 2 6 g carboys with 1/4 tsp kmeta each.., since I don't have way to measure sulfite have been hoping that is adequate amount. But as kits will start staying in the barrels longer was wondering about the need to add sulfite and stir into the barrels during aging. What have others done?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 18, 2013)

I have 6 gallon Vadai barrels. In 3 months time the SO2 on all wines is down to ~5ppm. An 11G Barrel may hold on to it a little more than the 6G but not that much more and you won't know without some sort of SO2 analysis.

You will need MUCH more Sulfite than what you have been adding (guaranteed) . What you have been adding is a recommended top up dose for a wine stored in a SEALED glass carboy.

Your really MUST get some form of Sulfite tester (accurate) like a Vinemetrica or an A/O Rig of sorts.


----------



## robie (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree with Mike, you really need a good, accurate Free SO2 tester, especially when you are using barrels. It's a very worthwhile investment.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 18, 2013)

http://accuvin.com/Products Free SO2.html

It's not perfect, but it'll get you in the ballpark.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 18, 2013)

We will have to agree to disagree on the usefulness of Accuvin. 

I used them for over a year and was not able to ever be confident in a reading as they all seemed to come out the same no matter what the storage conditions were. YMMV as they say!


----------



## chitownwine (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for replys. I have figured a sulfite tester was eventually going to be needed. I have looked into both the Ao more wine one for 99 and obviously the more exspenisve vinmetric for 250. Any recommendations as far as speed of using each and how easy they are. Figuring going to be making wine for while if the vinmetric is easier and faster might go that route. Any input from current users would be great.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd go Vinmetrica and I hope to at some point. The $99 kit from MoreWine looks like it'd not be easy to use, and you have to deal with phosphoric acid. If you are going to fork over $250 for the Vinmetrica SO2 analyzer, you'd be better off spending the extra $100 and getting the SC-300 (in my opinion). That will allow you to test pH, TA and SO2 all with one device. To Mike's (ibglowin) point: the Accuvin tests are certainly not pin-point accurate. But I am at least able to test wine before and after adding sulfites and get a ballpark idea of what I have. They are holding me over for now, but I need to get an SC-300 - at least that's what I keep telling the wife.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 19, 2013)

I use the MoreWine A/O rig and its very easy to use but then I am a Chemist with 30+ years experience. There are Youtube videos on the setup and analysis that show you just how easy it is to use. I have not used the Vinemetrica but it is fast to set up, easy to use, accurate, and the chemicals are reasonably priced. 

The A/O rig is cheap, takes about 5-10 minutes to set up, 15 min to run the analysis and then 2-3 minutes to titrate the sample to endpoint. That's right, it is a titration. So is the Vinemetrica but it uses a probe and a buzzer I believe to tell you when your at the endpoint. Cleanup means you have some beakers to wash/rinse out well and stuff to put away. You really need a mag stirrer for either of these two methods to get the chemicals into solution rapidly otherwise you'll be swirling..... The chemicals for the A/O rig are cheap with the exception of the 85% Phosphoric Acid which is considered hazardous to ship in any quantities larger than 100ml so if you order 500ml which will last you a couple of years probably the Acid itself is cheap but FedEx will charge an extra $20 or so for a hazardous chemical shipment. 

You used to be able to find it in pool supply houses and hardware stores as a grout cleaner but many of the product formulations have switched over to something without Phosphoric acid so you have to make sure your getting the real deal if you go looking for it in the real world. It can still be had if you look around. The A/O rig is still considered the lab standard analysis in the industry. Vinemetrica has a little less mess to cleanup, seems to be fairly robust but, the company is young and new. If they should go out of business you could be left with a useless instrument unless you can source the reagents (and replacement probes) from somewhere else.

So there you have it!


----------



## robie (Jul 19, 2013)

I also use the Morewine AO setup. Actually, it's kind of fun, playing mad scientist for a few moments. 
Not that my friend IBGLOWIN is a mad scientist or anything. 

Really, don't be concerned about the AO kit. Not being a chemist, it does take a time or two to get the hang of it, but it will give you the accuracy you need and is worth it. Besides, learning something new is good for our brains.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 19, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## chitownwine (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the informative posts. I am leaning more towards getting the more wine ao rig. Was looking around for sources of phosphoric asid I found the following one at home depot but doesn't say the %. Any one try the following product or have other recommendations for local sourcing the acid.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-...-Cleaner-CON-CLE-QT-SG/100672861#.UerYqGt5mSM


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks promising. The MSDS doesn't list any other ingredients. I would call the 800# of the manufacturer and see if they will tell you the % Phosphoric acid and if there is any other additives. You need a 25% solution of Phosphoric acid so you may need to make a dilution in order to use it if it is stronger than 25%.


----------

